# Solved: wifi on samsung galaxy s3



## gina12 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,
I am having problems with my phone when i bought it i cannected it to my home router using the wpa key and never have a problem, my phone broke and I just got it back from the shop and when I try to connect to my wifi at home it has no problem seeing it but is asking me for a password the problem is i cant remenber the password, so i reset the phone back to factory setting thinking I could set it up again using the wpa key but no its still asking me for the password, so then i have tryed reset again and opening a new gmail account so it wouldnt use archive wifi password from there google servers and still didnt work, and i have reset my home router now and nothing ..... help i cant find any other solution..... tryed also to delete the home network from my phone and it still appears with the lock icon beside....any one pls help 
Regards,
Gina.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Just enter the WPA passphrase for your network. If you can't remember it look on your router. If it does not display the passphrase set a new one.


----------



## gina12 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,
I habe tryed that and I have changed it a long time ago on my router and i have checked it again today and its fine but wont work on my phone..... is there any way i can get my phone to prompt me for the wpa key again instead of the password?????
Regards,
Gina


----------



## gina12 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi
I got it to work yippppe I had myself confused it was the wpa key but the word password confused me but thanks for the reply and help 
Regards,
Gina.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

